# Harmony Hub and the 4K



## jaselzer

Has anyone figured out a way to program a Harmony Remote with Hub to control the 4K?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

I just used Nvidia Shield as the device.


----------



## KD - Tech

Does the on-screen keyboard appear when input is needed? I used the AirTV Player but the on-screen keyboard never appears.


----------



## mschnebly

KD - Tech said:


> Does the on-screen keyboard appear when input is needed? I used the AirTV Player but the on-screen keyboard never appears.


I does on mine. I cant do a few things though. I cant do the O button and you cant "learn" any of the RF codes or buttons.


----------



## jaselzer

mschnebly said:


> I just used Nvidia Shield as the device.


So when you added a device to the Harmony app, you added the Nvidia shield rather than the 4K? Did you have to pair the Harmony Hub via Bluetooth which would show as a keyboard in the 4K settings?

Edit: Yes the Harmony Keyboard by bluetooth is necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

jaselzer said:


> So when you added a device to the Harmony app, you added the Nvidia shield rather than the 4K? Did you have to pair the Harmony Hub via Bluetooth which would show as a keyboard in the 4K settings?
> 
> Edit: Yes the Harmony Keyboard by bluetooth is necessary.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The device was Nvidia Shield TV and then BT pair it with harmony. It shows up on TS4K as Harmony Keyboard. Works very close to great but not quite. You can then use the hack to get the TV vol and off/on working.


----------



## kiadontknow

Hmm. I used Google AndroidTV, which brought up the Asus Nexus Player. It works fine, but the keyboard doesn't function, though I just use the Android TV app on my cell phone for keyboard inputs.


----------



## KD - Tech

I just tried Nvidia Shield and it works the same as the AirTV Player did for me. No on-screen keyboard. I can use the keyboard in the Harmony app, but nothing on screen to use with the remote. It also disables the on-screen keyboard using the TiVo remote once the harmony is paired.


----------



## kiadontknow

Use this as your keybaord:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.tv.remote&hl=en_US

It's miles better then any remote control keyboard, and it's available for Android and Apple.


----------



## jaselzer

Ok, I added the Shield and it works well enough for the moment. I took a screen shot of the Harmony phone app open to the Nvidia shield. If you look at the bottom there's a TiVo icon. What is that?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde

jaselzer said:


> Ok, I added the Shield and it works well enough for the moment. I took a screen shot of the Harmony phone app open to the Nvidia shield. If you look at the bottom there's a TiVo icon. What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Click it and see!


----------



## jaselzer

BillyClyde said:


> Click it and see!


It opens up my samsung tv settings page. Just seems weird that the Tivo icon shows up. So bizarre.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

I couldn't get it to actually control my Stream 4K so I just set up a Watch TV command that switches the TV and receiver to the right input. I don't use the remote, just the hub for Alexa control, so not a big deal.


----------



## jaselzer

Dan203 said:


> I couldn't get it to actually control my Stream 4K so I just set up a Watch TV command that switches the TV and receiver to the right input. I don't use the remote, just the hub for Alexa control, so not a big deal.


Hi Dan, you know that it controls the 4K by Bluetooth. Did you pair your Hub with the 4K through Bluetooth? To do so you need to use the phone harmony app, not the desktop app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

jaselzer said:


> Hi Dan, you know that it controls the 4K by Bluetooth. Did you pair your Hub with the 4K through Bluetooth? To do so you need to use the phone harmony app, not the desktop app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But what device do you use? Every Android TV device I tried to add kept searching the network and not finding it.


----------



## jcollas

Just checked, the Harmony hub/remote now supports the TiVo stream 4k as a 'TiVo Media Player'. Nice.


----------



## jaselzer

Wow, nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

When I try to add that device it's says it's not found. Strange


----------



## mdavej

mschnebly said:


> When I try to add that device it's says it's not found. Strange


Then you aren't doing it right:
https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...line-of-remotes.500075/page-108#post-12108700


----------



## mschnebly

mdavej said:


> Then you aren't doing it right:
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...line-of-remotes.500075/page-108#post-12108700


I've been using it with the NVidia Shield profile. The post was for a true Tivo Stream 4K one. I finally found it, it's a Beta profile.


----------



## KD - Tech

I used the NVidia Shield profile first. Deleted it a few weeks ago and re-added as TiVo Stream 4K and discovered the Beta profile. I was using that until I saw this mention of a "TiVo Media Player" profile. I had to use Manufacturer "TiVo", Model "Stream 4K" to get it. Been using it since. It maps most of the Stream's remote buttons. Some (the "i" and "Live") are missing. I think they messed up "Live". If you map "Live Channels" using customomize, it launches the Live Channels app.


----------



## jaselzer

I am using my harmony hub elite and added the TiVo media player as a device. It’s all working fine except that I cannot get the soft keyboard to pop up on the TV when I have to type in, for instance, the name of an app. Anyone else having this issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithg1964

jaselzer said:


> I am using my harmony hub elite and added the TiVo media player as a device. It's all working fine except that I cannot get the soft keyboard to pop up on the TV when I have to type in, for instance, the name of an app. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Known issue.
Install keyboard app and make active / current keyboard in settings.


----------



## jaselzer

Thanks Keithg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digpower

keithg1964 said:


> Known issue.
> Install keyboard app and make active / current keyboard in settings.


Which keyboard app needs to be installed? I see Gboard already and my Harmony is still not working.


----------



## keithg1964

digpower said:


> Which keyboard app needs to be installed? I see Gboard already and my Harmony is still not working.


I do not recall the name, I just picked the first one.


----------



## kpeters59

For Harmony Hub, don't you go to Upgrade Harmony in the App and select Add Keyboard? And then put the Stream in to Discovery Mode?

That's how I did it for my Raspberry Pi Kodi boxes.

-KP


----------

